
What is a linked list - sahil885
http://cppbetterexplained.com/what-is-a-linked-list/
======
Jaruzel
Many moons ago, when I was just a whipper-snapper of a coder, I was employed
to write a DOS based accountancy package. Part of the brief was to develop a
fast DB back-end that could support cross searching of all financial
information recorded. Without a ready-to-roll DB engine, I ended up developing
a complete set of DB modules, with extensive use of linked lists to tie the
records together, and raw binary read/writes in/out of the DB file. End result
is I still know way too much about DB design than I'd ever care to want to,
and have very little patience for unwieldy DB interfaces.

